# Dual monitor not being detected



## Serephidian (Aug 10, 2009)

This forum has changed since the last time i used it so i hope i got the right sub forum...

My problem is that i have a ATI HD 6800 series GFX card with win7 home prem, and i cant seem to get my 2nd monitor to detect, ive done everything i can to solve this myself but im at the end of my limit with it

Ive done:
- update gfx drivers- uninstall and reinstalled them
- switched ports around so the 1st monitor is in the 2nd port
- also did it with both adapters (because the monitors have VGA cables running out of them
- did all the detect stuff in display options
- rebooted and tried to see if there was anything in the BIOS

i mean it should just auto detect but its not even doin that, my compy just cant physically see the 2nd monitor at all.


----------



## Serephidian (Aug 10, 2009)

the 2nd port has a DVI-I Dual link adapter while the 1st port on my card has a DVI-A adapter which came with the card


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Do both adapters work in the same port?

Is it that both ports work on the card but only one monitor is active at a time?

Also , does the machine show video on both screens during the post/bios? (it's suppose to when connected properly , even before and drivers are loaded). if not then we can rule out a software problem and it would simply be hardware.


----------



## Serephidian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes , both adapters work , and also the 2nd monitor doesnt turn on altogether at any time.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> the 2nd monitor doesnt turn on altogether at any time.


Are you certain it's functioning? Has it been tested on a known-good system?


----------



## Serephidian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah the monitor itself works fine, it displays if i put the cable from it into the 1st port but it doesnt on the 2nd, i dont know if you have to do something special on my ati 6800 card to turn it on or whatever but i dont see that being the case.


----------



## Serephidian (Aug 10, 2009)

still no luck with getting this working


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If one of the ports simply doesn't work EVEN in the post/bios , and both monitors are functional, then the card simply could have a faulty port. Best way to check is to pair both monitors on another system with the same series of card to be sure.


----------



## Serephidian (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm hoping it sint a faulty port , appears i read somewhere that the 2nd port on the 6800 is a DVI-D and it doesnt support VGA at all (which is what my 2nd monitor is and ONLY is) so im hoping using a DVI-D monitor and cable it would work. 

fingers crossed!


----------

